# Hilfe für absouluten Beginner



## Labonisimo (19. Okt 2017)

Hallo,
Vorerst möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich ein paar lösungsansätze im internet gefunden habe, die mir leider nicht gehomfen haben...

Habe erst meine zweite übungsstunde gehabt ... also wirklich noch anfänger und habe bereits probleme mit der ersten hausaufgabe.

Aufgabe ganz simpel:
Eine zahl zw. -999 und 999 wird eingegeben und diese in worten ausgeben
Bsp.:
437 = vier hundert sieben und dreißig

Und das nur mit if, switch - da wir anderes nicht gelernt haben

Könnt Ihr mir helfen - am besten natürlich mit einem fertigen code den ich dann schrittweise durchgehe um es zu verstehen.

Mfg


----------



## VfL_Freak (20. Okt 2017)

Moin,


Labonisimo hat gesagt.:


> am besten natürlich mit einem fertigen code


ja, nee - ist klar ... 

Überleg' Dir mal vor, wo die einzelnen Zahlen (vier, hundert, sieben, und, dreißig) herkommen rsp. wieman sie berechnen könnte!

VG Klaus


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (20. Okt 2017)

Ich würde zuerstmal ein Programm schreiben, was dein Problem für die Zahlen 0-10 löst. Dann ein zweites Programm bei dem du dich darauf konzentrierst, wie man die Zahlen in Ziffern trennt (wie der Vorredner schon sagte) und wenn du das geschafft hast, beides kombinieren.


----------

